# Refresh monitor lcd a 60Hz [RISOLTO]

## mambro

Sto cercando di far girare il mio monitor lcd philips 170c da 17" alla risoluzione e frequenza consigliata ovvero 1280x1024 a 60Hz...

ho usato questa pagina per generare la modeline

http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

e ho ottentuto questa

Modeline "1280x1024@60" 114.98 1280 1312 1744 1776 1024 1045 1055 1076

Il monitor si imposta quindi alla risoluzione giusta ma nn alla frequenza giusta.. cosa può essere?

ps: le caratteristiche dello schermo sono queste

Vertical refresh rate

56 Hz-76 Hz

Horizontal Frequency

30k Hz-82 kHz

Video dot rate

135 MHz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a non specificare il Vertical refresh e il Horizontal Frequency

----------

## .:chrome:.

1280x1024 è una risoluzione standard. perché usare una modeline?

hai vantaggi usando la modeline solo nel momento in cui hai risoluzioni non standard (come il sottoscritto che è davanti ad un monitor 1280x768), ma altrimenti puoi usare benissimo le configurazioni "tradizionali" di xorg lasciando l'autodetect per la maggior parte delle impostazioni

----------

## mambro

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor"

    

#HorizSync   30 - 82

#    VertRefresh 56 - 76

#    Modeline "1280x1024@60" 114.98 1280 1312 1744 1776 1024 1045 1055 1076

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option "RenderAccel"   "yes"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "yes"

    Option "RENDER" " True"

    Option "NvAGP" "1"

    Option "NoLogo" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Nvidia"

    Monitor     "Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       24

#        Mode "1024x768@60" 

#               DotClock 64.56 

#               HTimings 1024 1056 1296 1328 

#               VTimings 768 783 791 807

#       EndMode

#Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Ho provato a metterlo così e parte lo stesso a 1280x1024 a 75Hz...

----------

## MonsterMord

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Sto cercando di far girare il mio monitor lcd philips 170c da 17" alla risoluzione e frequenza consigliata ovvero 1280x1024 a 60Hz...
> 
> 

 

prova ad usare il programma gtf

```

gtf 1280 1024 60 -x

  # 1280x1024 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 108.88 MHz

  Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -HSync +Vsync

```

----------

## mambro

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   Sto cercando di far girare il mio monitor lcd philips 170c da 17" alla risoluzione e frequenza consigliata ovvero 1280x1024 a 60Hz...
> 
>  
> 
> prova ad usare il programma gtf
> ...

 

Grazie mille!! funziona  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

Mi e' stato regalato un LCD (Samsung SyncMaster 720N) e vorrei configurarlo senza rischiare di danneggiarlo.

Ho dei dubbi : che refresh metto (uso xorg)?

Il produttore indica :

```

Risoluziona massima 1280x1024 @ 75

Risoluziona ottimale 1280x1024 @ 60

frequenza  Orizzontale 30 - 81 Khz

frequenza  Verticale 56 - 75 Hz 

```

Dubbi:

1) metto direttamente i dati di refresh orizontale e verticali o metto qualcosa di simile tra quelli proposti da xorg?

2) Come faccio a dirgli da xorg.conf di settare la risoluzione ottimale? Mi riferisco ai @60 come mettere  1280x1024  lo so fare.

GrazieLast edited by Danilo on Sat Jun 16, 2007 7:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mambro

Prova a usare gtf per generare la Modeline   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-301270-highlight-modeline.html

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Ma gli LCD oramai non vanno a frequenza fissa? ... cioè il refresh e il sync che metti in xorg determina il segnale in ingresso al monitor, che può semplicemente essere compatibile o no ... ma poi l'LCD applica le sue frequenze in uscita ignorando le altre.

E' un mito metropolitano quello che mi hanno descritto?

----------

## lavish

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## comio

Mettete 60Hz se il vostro LCD è con ingresso analogico perché tanto LCD ha frequenza fissa di aggiornamento (c'è nelle specifiche). 60HZ inoltre è più pulito sui fronti quindi meglio "agganciabile" e si evitano effetti ombra o roba simile che capitano a >=75HZ. Ovviamente se il vostro RAMDAC della scheda video è molto buono ed il ADC del vostro LCD è altrettanto buono... praticamente la differenza non è misurabile.

Se usate connesione digitale DVI (nelle varie salse) la frequenza non ha senso.

ciao

----------

## Danilo

Dovro' recupoerare il dizionario "comio-semplici niubbi" per decodificare l'ultima risposta  :Wink: 

In effetti secondo la samsung dovrebbe essere un lcd analogico.

Vado a cercare informazioni su cosa e' la modeline e lavoro su quella.

Ora sto con refresh simili a quelli del monitor ma il tutto va a 75 HZ, vorrei portarlo a 60 come consiglia la casa.

Un'ultima cosa: se sbaglio frequenza con la modeline rischio di danneggiare immediatamente il monitor o posso stare tranquillo?

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## djinnZ

in genere gli lcd se gli passi un segnale sbagliato smette di funzionare e non rischi, per i crt si pone il problema rischi il monitor e la tua vista, quindi avvisato.

La 75Hz ti può servire nel caso di alcune schede grafiche a doppia uscita per migliorare la resa avendo un crt (o nello specifico mio un videopriettore ad 800x600) collegato.

Qualche vecchia scheda grafica "di suo" tende ad attenuare i colori o la luminosità quando lavora a 60Hz ma dato che credo che non sia il tuo caso fregatene e lavora a 60 come fanno tutti gli utenti di questo forum se non vado errato.

La modeline serve con i CRT multisync per determinare oltre al refresh la centratura, la sincronia, la distorsione dell'immagine, etc. Se ti metti a giocarci con un lcd che di fatto alla fine lavora sempre e solo in un paio di modalità predefinite è un esercizio utile solo a determinare un minor lavoro per il RAMDAC (ai fini dell'assorbimento e dello sviluppo di calore) nelle configurazioni dual monitor (a frequenze diverse) ma su un portatile medio possiamo parlare di un guadagno stimato nell'ordine del minuto su una durata di batteria di due ore (la prova la ho fatta un paio di volte ed in entrambi i casi la batteria era al 100% ma quanto il 100% sia una misura esatta lo sappiamo tutti).

[iper OT]

già che vedo che hai scelto morpheus come avatar mi è tornato a mente che ho rispaccato gli occhiali da sole.

Se qualcuno dovesse imbattersi in una offerrta di stringinaso a pinzetta (come quelli del film, non le imitazioni) intorno ai 20 euro (loro prezzo reale) mi avvisi via pm.

[/OT]

@mods: ennesimo thread duplicato se non erro.

----------

## flocchini

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In effetti secondo la samsung dovrebbe essere un lcd analogico.
> 
> Vado a cercare informazioni su cosa e' la modeline e lavoro su quella.
> ...

 

La modeline sono i parametri esatti del tuo monitor in soldoni, niente di esoterico, devi solo trovare quelli giusti che piu' o meno sono simili x i monitor con "polliciaggio" uguale

hint: installa x11-misc/read-edid e poi fai un bel "get-edid | parse-edid", ti spara fuori direttamente le righe da mettere in xorg.conf  :Wink:  (se la prima volta va in errore rilancia il comando, il mio monitor ad esempio e' pigro e al primo colpo non risponde)

----------

## Danilo

Grazie a tutti: ho risolto.

Ora il monitor mi segnala :

63,6 kHz -  60Hz NP - 1280x1024

- EDID non l'ho potuto usare perche' per il mio sistema amd64 non viene comnpilato il get-edid ma solo il parse-edid (l'autore fornisce, per questi casi, il programma anche per dos)

- con gtf la modeline generata funziona alla perferzione:

```

tux ~ # gtf 1280 1024 60

  Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync

```

La chiave che inserisce nalla modeline (nell'esempio : 1280x1024_60.00)  deve essere inserita nelle varie subsections display, pena la mancata attivazione della modalita'.

La cosa, ora mi e' ovvia, ma non lo era prima.

In /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Samsung SyncMaster 720N"

    HorizSync       30-81

    VertRefresh     56-75

    Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

     Identifier  "Screen 1"

     Device      "nVidia Inc. GeForce 6100"

     Monitor     "Samsung SyncMaster 720N"

     DefaultDepth 24

     Subsection "Display"

         Depth       8

         Modes       "1280x1024_60.00" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

         ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubsection

     Subsection "Display"

         Depth       16

         Modes       "1280x1024_60.00" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

         ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubsection

     Subsection "Display"

         Depth       24

         Modes       "1280x1024_60.00" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

         ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubsection

EndSection

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> - EDID non l'ho potuto usare perche' per il mio sistema amd64 non viene comnpilato il get-edid ma solo il parse-edid (l'autore fornisce, per questi casi, il programma anche per dos)

 

Ho comprato sabato un Samsung 940nw e ho notato che:

- Nelle opzioni di configurazione di Xorg 7.2, sezione Monitor c'é la possibilità di indicare la frequenza di refresh voluta (mi sembra fosse "UseRate" ma non ho sottomano il mio pc per verificare... date un occhio a "man xorg.conf" sez. Monitor) [edit: ricordavo male. Si tratta di Option "TargetRefresh"  "rate" ]

- Nei log di Xorg il monitor stesso fornisce la modeline consigliata (ma non sono sicuro che sia una peculiarità del driver via)

```
(II) VIA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) VIA(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 255 mm

(II) VIA(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

(II) VIA(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0 
```

- Le schede VIA Unichrome sono fetenti e usano come clock un insieme di valori predefiniti (e, ovviamente, quel 106.5 non é nell'insieme idoneo). A futura memoria posto la ModeLine che funziona per avere i 1440x900 con tale scheda

```
Modeline "1440x900_60.09"  108.00 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 903 909 934
```

in pratica è la stessa suggerita dal monitor a meno del clock.

P.S. Ho fatto il merge del topic aperto da Danilo  :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

Secondo voi a cosa può essere dovuto il fatto che se il monitor è collegato col la DVI all'avvio di xorg si spegne e va in modalità risparmio energetico mentre con la STESSA configurazione collegato con la VGA funziona? Può essere mancato supporto dei drivers della scheda video? Tenete presente che nelle varie tty si vede perfettamente (con framebuffer vesa)

----------

## randomaze

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Secondo voi a cosa può essere dovuto il fatto che se il monitor è collegato col la DVI all'avvio di xorg si spegne e va in modalità risparmio energetico

 

Direi che si spegne e basta.

Solitamente questo accade quando la scheda grafica richiede al monitor di visualizzare con un refresh di cui il monitor non è capace. Non so molto di DVI ma evidentemente non segue le stesse dinamiche della VGA.

Con il driver vesa? Con altro driver? Spulciato bene i parametri di configurazione del tuo driver?

----------

## mambro

la scheda video è una ati x300 coi drivers opensource.. la modeline è la stessa quindi dovrebbe andare a 60 Hz che è la frequenza giusta secondo il manuale del monitor.. non so, proverò a spulciare il man dei drivers quando ho più tempo.. magari provo "TargetRefresh" "rate" come hai detto..

----------

## mambro

Problema risolto   :Very Happy: 

è bastato aggiungere 

```

        Option      "MonitorLayout" "TMDS"

```

In Section "Device"

A quanto pare mi rilevava il monior come CRT invece che come LCD e quella opzione dovrebbe forzare il riconoscimento

----------

